# problème contrat qui finit en signalement calomnieux



## Nanzing (Samedi à 09:31)

bonjour a tous et a toutes
pour la première fois en 10ans je rencontre un litige avec des parents
tout d 'abord ,la maman veut me donner le bb nn vacciné pour l'adaptation, je refuse.
nous travaillons deux jours ensemble, bb qui manque de s'étouffer car il tousse enormement, glaires impressionnantes je lui conseille d'aller voir un autre pédiatre car mon sent les bronches prises: elle le fait ;effectivement séance de kinésithérapie tous les soirs;
mon fils à le covid donc au vu des problèmes de bb je lui dis que jeneprèfèe pas l'acceuilllir.
je reprend bb tout va bien sauf que la papa me dit qui faut faire des squatte pour l'endormir dans les bras, effectivement bebe pleure dès qu'on le pose.la maman me met un un porte bb pour que je ne le pose pas.;;bref j 'accepte
gastro s'invite chez moi je ne peux l 'accueillir;
elle me donne mes horaires le jeudi pour le lundi , Garde prévue le samedi mais ds le contrat planning donne 15 J avant; donc le samedi 24 je lui demande si elle a une autre solution, apparemment papi est ravi de le garder;
contrat A 23 h semaine , la maman vient le chercher a 15H30 le jeudi normalement départ contrat 20H30
lundi jour travaille normalement, elle me dit nous n'aurons pas besoin de vous ce lundi
elle m'envoi des messages A 4'h du matin parfois sans mm dire bonjour 
on finit par avoir une petite discussion houleuse, me reprochant d'avoir du trouve des solutions de garde en urgence qd je ne pouvais prendre bb;
ce qui est probablement vrai mais je ne pouvais l 'accueillir , protocole covid, bb non vacciné, et moi malade...
le jour du paiement je lui dit d'ôter les jours ou je n'ai pas accueillis bebe, normal mais eux pensait que les jours ou ils ne me le donnait pas été décompté,donc soupe la grimace..
on n'est plus d'accord sur la suite et je lui dit dans ce cas de me faire un avenant pour baisser les  heures que je refuserai;
on finit par se dire que le feeling ne passe pas et que l'on va se séparer;elle me demande de lui laisser le temps de se retourner: encore d'accord
elle va au ras et trouve qqn dans la foulée, tant mieux!
sauf que 8 jours après pas de papier de rupture, d'attestation rien elle attend ma démission
; hors de question
elle me dit de pas avoir le contrat que j'ai donné avec le cahier débordé et photocopie de l'agrément: perdu!
bref pour finir le papa vient hier récupère les affaires de bb, une lettre me licenciant a ma demande car j'ai refusé l accueil ,et l avenant; jamais présente d'ailleurs, je refuse de signer, le papa me dit de toute façon on a fait un signalement a la ami car bb avait des selles en partant de chez vous a deux reprises, et pour le contrat;
que dois je faire svp


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 10:06)

Bonjour

Bébé pas vacciné = 0 acceuil 

Si elle vous licencie pas besoin de vous présenter un avenant , la lettre de licenciement suffit 

Faire des squatte pour endormir bébé euh on est pas dans une salle de sport c est du grand n importe quoi 

C est a dire bébé avait des selles en partant de chez vous ? 

Votre contrat a commencé quand ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Samedi à 10:12)

Bonjour Le bb est parti la couche sale.

Ça peut arriver franchement.  Ce n'est pas là dessus qu''il va y avoir un problème. 

Ne communiquez plus avec eux par sms par uniquement par courrier.


----------



## Catie6432 (Samedi à 10:25)

Certains petits arrivent la couche sale le matin chez moi. 
Le temps d'arriver chez moi l'enfant à fait tout tranquillement son popo dans la couche. 
Ce n'est pas pour autant que je taxe mes employeurs d'être négligents, malveillants ou incompétents avec leurs enfants. 
Également, l'enfant peut très bien partir propre de chez nous et arriver chez lui avec un caca dans la couche. 
Ou alors le parent et l'ass mat le sentent (c'est le cas de le dire) au moment du départ. L'un ou l'autre le fait remarquer : "oh oh  ! Je crois que x a choisi le moment de partir pour gagner un peu de temps chez Catie et temps de changer la couche"  et l'ass mat change l'enfant. 
Ça ne tient pas la marée tout ça. 
Par contre : pas de vaccin (s) pas d'accueil !


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 11:56)

contrat commneçè le O1 décembre
merci a toutes


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 11:58)

non la couche est propre en partant
bb change toujours avant de partir en 10 ans je connais mon métier...je change les enfants toutes les 1H30 mm sans selles  pour éviter l èrhytheme fessier


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 12:02)

Pour moi le seul gros soucis dans ce contrat et que l enfant est pas vacciné et que dans ce cas là vous auriez pas du l acceuillir et signer le contrat

Le caca dans la couche ben l enfant a très bien pu le faire sur le trajet du retour avec ses parents donc aucun soucis de se côté là 

Pour décembre vous avez eu votre salaire et fiche de paye ? 

Tant que pas de lettre de licenciement le contrat cours toujours


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Samedi à 12:49)

@Nanzing il n'est pas question de vous remettre en cause niveau pro.  Juste dire que des selles avant le départ oui c'est possible. En 10 ans celà à dû arriver. Il y a des choses imprévisibles..


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 13:02)

_*oui salaire *_*effectué, mais pas de fiche de salaire car ils ont perdus le contrat
c'est curieusement qd je leur ai parlé queils devaient me rémunérer le préavis et jusqu'a ma lettre de préavis qu'ils mont parle du signalement*


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 13:16)

Même en ayant perdu le contrat ça leur empêche pas de faire la déclaration sur Pajemploi

Vous vous avez le contrat?

Faite leur un courrier en AR leur rappelant leurs devoirs en tant que employeur avec une date butoir pour régler la situation et si toujours rien  vous pouvez tenter de saisir  les prud'hommes


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 14:30)

OMG, ça ressemble presque à une blague tellement c'est un florilège de choses qui ne vont pas et ce, dès le début, je ne sais même pas par quoi commencer. Perso s'ils m'obligent à aller au Prud'homme je n'irais pas pour rien et il y a long à dire.

Que faire?
1) Contacte tout de suite ta PMI pour leur exposer tout ça car c'est le premier qui parle qui remporte le plus de crédit. Fais le en leur demandant conseil (ils apprécieront que tu saches demander de l'aide et que tu fasse preuve de transparence).
2) Contacte ou un Conseillé des Salariés dont la liste des Bénévoles se trouve à ta Prefecture, ou bien un ********************************************************, ou bien ton assistance juridique de ton assurance maison. Ils t'aideront dans tes démarches.

Voici tous les éléments que je relève:

1) Aucun Employeur ne peut préjuger que son salarié démissionne tant que ce dernier n'a pas écrit très clairement qu'il démissionnait et si on en doutait c'est même précisé dans la nouvelle CCN. Donc même la loi qu'on voudrait faire passer pour dire qu'un abandon de poste serait une démission ne pourrait pas être recevable pour nous... et cette loi n'est toujours pas passée. 
Donc son courrier est illégal, il n'a pas le droit de mentionner dessus qu'il romps le contrat à ta demande, c'est une extrapolation dont il n'a pas la preuve. Ce point est important car s'il compte du coup cocher la case démission sur ton Attestation POLEmploi cela te privera de minimum 4 mois d'ARE.

2) Un Employeur a l'obligation de remettre à son salarié son solde de tout compte + son Certificat de Travail + l'Attestation Employeur POLEmploi au dernier jour effectif. C'est important car tu dois pouvoir t'inscrire au chômage dès le lendemain de ton dernier jour et ne pas disposer de ces documents repousse le moment de ta prise en charge. C'est pourquoi le tribunal est extrêmement sévère avec ce manquement d'une grande bassesse. Tu serais en droit de demander en pénalité de retard le montant journalier de ton salaire jusqu'à réception des documents, notamment le dernier.

3) Une lettre de rupture peut être remise en main propre contre décharge du receveur mais comme on ne peut jamais obliger quelqu'un à signer un document, si le receveur refuse de signer l'avis de réception en main propre alors ton PE n'a d'autre choix que de t'envoyer son courrier de rupture par RAR, la date de première présentation par le facteur (même si tu ne vas pas chercher le RAR) fera foi car il est assermenté pour ça. 
Il n'en reste pas moins que tu peux faire requalifier par le tribunal le motif de rupture pour qu'il soit un "simple retrait d'enfant". De toute façon si ce PE s'acharne à vouloir faire une rupture pour faute encore faudra t il alors qu'il respecte la procédure d'entretient préallable au licenciement, prouver la faute etc... c'est stupide car le simple retrait n'a pas besoin d'être motivé par une raison et donc son courrier démontre une volonté de te nuire.
Tu pourrais même l'attaquer pour rupture abusive et demander des dommages et interets.

4) Un PE a l'OBLIGATION de présenter à son AM dès le premier jour d'adaptation soit la copie du carnet vaccinale soit un Certificat du Médecin attestant que l'enfant est à jour de ses vaccins au regard de son âge. S'il ne le fait pas alors l'AM DOIT le mettre en demeure par RAR et ce dernier a maximum 3 mois pour se mettre en conformité après quoi l'AM DOIT mettre fin au contrat au tort de l'employeur (ce n'est pas une démission!).

5) Il est illégal de provoquer une mise à disposition à temps plein d'un salarié en ne le payant qu'à temps partiel. Un salarié à temps partiel doit pouvoir compléter son salaire avec un autre contrat ce qui est absolument impossible si on te fait travailler sur planning. Si tu vas au tribunal pour ça le contrat serait alors requalifié en temps plein (195h/mois!)

6) Respecter le protocole COVID ne peut pas être une faute, au contraire. De même si tu es malade et contagieuse de surcroît tu as le droit d'être en arrêt maladie. S'il s'agit de ton enfant tu as le droit à des jours pour enfant malade (sans solde). Tu as le devoir de l'appliquer justement pour ne pas mettre en péril la santé de tes accueillis. Ds tous ces cas c'est sans solde puis c'est la sécurité social et l'IRCEM qui te paie. Tu dois présenter un arrêt de travail de ton Médecin qui atteste la raison licite de ton absence: la maladie.

7) Contacter son salarié à 4h du matin, même en disant bonjour, ça s'appelle du harcèlement moral.

8) la mensue est due sauf pour les heures non effectuées de ton fait à toi sinon c'est de la convenance personnelle du PE, déjà que ce contrat n'est pas ds les clous, là ils t'ont pris pour une halte garderie où ils paient que ce qu'ils consomment sauf qu'alors tu ne serais pas tenue de leur reserver une place chez toi!

9) il est tout à fait inutile de passer par une case Avenant refusé pour faire une rupture de contrat il suffisait de passer directement à la rupture par retrait d'enfant.

10) si elle a perdu son exemplaire du contrat c'est son problème puisque c'est l'employeur qui est responsable légal de la rédaction de celui ci. Ce n'est donc pas une faute de ta part si elle ne l'a plus. idem pour la copie de l'Agrément, tu l'as fourni, si elle prétend le contraire qu'elle le prouve. de toute façon elle ne pourrait pas te déclarer sur PAJEmploi si tu n'avais pas un Agrément valide. Ca suffit donc à prouver ta bonne foi.

11) Des selles dans la couche, ça arrive dans la voiture après être parti, tout comme ça arrive qu'il l'ait en arrivant chez nous, la PMI le sait très bien.

Bon courage!!!


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 14:31)

non je n'ai plus le contrat il a insiste pour le prendre hier pour faire la déclaration j'ai les captures d'écran du contrat
 tout part d'un avenant qui devait passer A 16h au lieu de 23 h actuellement dont j'ai prévenu en amont que je refuserais a partir de la tout ces détérioré ,
nous avons avant tout cela des échanges très cordiaux ; photos de bb envoyés tout sourire, maman qui propose de me ramener des huiles essentielles d'ou elle travaille pour me rebooster après ma gastro....
quand on parle d'argent rien ne va plus


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 14:40)

mon dieu Griselda, merci ;meri; merci mille fois de vos explications si dètaillés
je vais appliquer vos conseils
je n'ai rien a me reprocher et cette situation me mine le moral je comprends pas pourquoi ces parents si jeune sont déjà si procèdurier
surtout que j'étais ok pour ne pas faire mon préavis et ne pas me le rémunérée quand is trouvait qqn d'autres , je leur ai gentiment proposer a l'oral avant qu'ils trouvent... la vu la tournure et ce qui se passe, c'est mort de chez mort. faut pas me prendre pour une dinde qd mm.
merci encore mille fois à vous de la pertinence de vos propos et de votre grande aide , un week end de surcroit


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 14:43)

Aïe aïe aïe mais quelle erreur de leurs avoir donner votre contrat 😱

Rien ne dit qu ils vont vous le redonner 

Fallait simplement leur en donner copie par mail mais surtout pas leur donner le votre


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 14:48)

comme par hasard ce matin j'ai reçu un sms de la maman m informant quelle na pas eu la dernière page du contrat avec signature!!!! 
cette une vaste blague..
dans le recommandé puis je lui demander de me redonner le contrat?


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 14:53)

Tu n'avais aucune raison de donner ton exemplaire de contrat car ils n'en n'ont absolument pas besoin pour faire la déclaration PAJEmploi.
Tu en as gardé une trace numérique, c'est tant mieux.
Ceci dit, si leur idée est de prétendre que vous n'avez jamais travaillé ensemble ou d'inventer des clauses dans ce dernier tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir le contrat en main et encore une fois alors si tu vas au tribunal ils n'auront rien à gagner de planquer ce document car:

- sans contrat de travail, la relation de travail peut être prouvée par tous les moyens en sa disposition (photo de l'enfant, SMS ou mail avec les PE etc...) et à defaut de contrat il est alors obligatoirement réputé en CDI, sans periode d'essai et à temps plein (195h/mois!) avec comme minimum obligatoire la CCN.

Perso' je leur ferais un courrier RAR (depuis le site de la Poste tu peux le faire de chez toi) les mettant en demeurre de me regler sous 48h toutes les sommes m'ettant dues ce qui serait:
- ma mensue entière depuis le premier jour d'adaptation car si le contrat ne mentionne pas clairement un calendrier jour par jour des horaires à faire durant cette periode c'est bien le temps d'accueil normal qui est due + le préavis qui ne commencera qu'à la 1ere présentation de leur lettre de rupture, en attendant c'est la mensu qui est due même en l'absence de l'enfant + l'IDCP pour les Congés Payés
- me fournir mon dernier bulletin de paie
- mon Certificat de Travail
- mon Attestation Employeur (où je rappelle qu'ils doivent cocher la case "retrait d'enfant" puisque c'est bien eux qui ont décidé de stoppé le contrat après avoir trouvé une autre AM

Qu'en cas de non présentation de tous ces documents et salaires je saisirais le tribunal.

Je suis toujours très arrangeante et très cool mais si on cherchait à me la faire à l'envers là ils decouvriraient le pitbull.

Pour ce qui est de la menace de la PMI, ce serait simplement un élément supplémentaire à apporter aux Prud'homme pour démontrer la mauvaise foi et la volonté de me nuire, de faire pression sur moi pour que je ne réclame pas ce qu'on me doit: c'est du harcellement morale, une tentative d'intimidation.

Souviens toi de ne plus jamais accepter un contrat sur planning à temps partiel: ces contrats illégaux partent toujours aux litiges... sauf si l'AM accepte l'esclavage. Un PE qui a une telle demande part evidemment du principe qu'il n'est pas un employeur mais un consommateur, ça ne peut pas bien se passer.


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 14:57)

Oui dans ce courrier je te conseille de demander qu'elle te rende ton exemplaire du contrat, ce qui montrera au tribunal qu'elle te l'avait pris et montrait déjà une intention belliqueuse.

Et si elle prétend qu'elle n'a pas la dernière page avec les signatures (laissant entendre que c'est toi qui l'a???), ne lui dit pas que tu as une trace numerique, ne lui transmet rien du tout, elle se debrouille car là je n'ai aucun doute que ces Parents n'ont surement jamais eut l'intention d'être honnête ni avec toi ni avec aucune AM (je plains ta remplaçante!).


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 15:02)

Si l'idée est d'ajouter ou retirer des pages de ton contrat de toute façon un contrat pour être valable doit:
- être signé des 2 parties
- chaque page doivent être paraphées par les 2 parties
- si une modification est apportée à la main après impression, cette dernière aussi doit être paraphée des 2 parties pour être valable
- aucune clause précisée, spécifique qui serait inférieure à la CCN ne peut être valable MEME avec l'accord du salarié qui aurait signé car c'est bien à l'employeur de proposer et présenter un contrat légal qui ne peut jamais léser un salarié au regard de sa CCN.


----------



## Catie6432 (Samedi à 15:19)

Un contrat de travail doit être établi en deux exemplaires identiques, signés et paraphés (initiales des contractants à chaque bas de pages). 
C'est une faute de n'avoir pas d'exemplaire en votre possession. 
Cependant, les échanges avec votre employeur démontrent une relation contractuelle. Si aucun contrat écrit digne de ce nom ne peut être produit, l'engagement est réputé en CDI à temps plein. Et c'est sur ces bases que devront être faits les calculs de fin de contrat, en tout cas c'est sur cette base que les prud'hommes statueront. 
En voulant jouer aux plus malins, vos employeurs se tirent une balle dans le pied. 
Cependant, soyez plus rigoureuse et j'ose le dire plus professionnelle dans l'établissement de vos contrats.


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 16:41)

merci beaucoup a vous toutes, joue que je fais du mouron pour le signalement pmi
ils peuvent encore raconté n importe quoi
cependant j'ai un message ou par ailleurs elle me supplie de ne pas les laisser tomber sans solution; si toutefois son bb comme ils le prétendent était nègligé car souillé , il n indiquerais pas ça.
oui c'est clairement pour me nuire car comme papa m'a dit lors de la signature du contrat de travail:
maman veut une éducation cool pour bb comme la sienne ou il faut tout lui passer et avoir tout ce quelle veut;
papa lui clairement se laisse guider. ça ce n'est pas mon problème
mais de tout façon si l'idée lui vient de reformuler sa lettre de licenciement en faute grave, elle devra apporter des preuves,
je ne sais comment vous remercier sincèrement de votre aide


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 16:44)

je me demande ce que je risque qd mm ;je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de litige 
je suis désemparée


----------



## Catie6432 (Samedi à 17:05)

Déjà si pas de contrat, problème au niveau de votre assurance professionnelle. Elle pourrait refuser d'indemniser si accident avec un de vos accueillis. 
C'est grave. 
L'établissement du contrat de travail est primordial ! 
Ensuite si accueil d'un enfant sans justificatifs de vaccinations en cas de contrôle cela peut valoir une suspension ou un retrait d'agrément. Encore une fois c'est grave ! 
Votre métier est votre gagne pain. Vous pouvez tout perdre. 
 Les faits reprochés par votre employeur ils me semblent moins inquiétants. Ils peuvent tous être "démontés" et ne constituent pas des fautes professionnelles à mon avis. Griselda a bien décortiqué tout cela.
Il faut repartir sur de bonnes bases avec vos nouveaux contrats. Et vous assurer que vos autres éventuels contrats en cours sont irréprochables. Autrement, il faudra y remédier urgemment !


----------



## Nounousand02 (Samedi à 17:13)

Nanzing a dit: 


> non je n'ai plus le contrat il a insiste pour le prendre hier pour faire la déclaration j'ai les captures d'écran du contrat
> tout part d'un avenant qui devait passer A 16h au lieu de 23 h actuellement dont j'ai prévenu en amont que je refuserais a partir de la tout ces détérioré ,
> nous avons avant tout cela des échanges très cordiaux ; photos de bb envoyés tout sourire, maman qui propose de me ramener des huiles essentielles d'ou elle travaille pour me rebooster après ma gastro....
> quand on parle d'argent rien ne va plus


Vous dites avoir les capture écran du contrat . Y a t il la dernière page et les signature des PE et la vôtre  dessus ?


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 17:18)

oui j'ai la page en capture d'écran avec la signature


----------



## Catie6432 (Samedi à 17:19)

Je précise : si pas de contrat ou contrat imparfaitement rempli (signatures ou paraphes manquant en bas de chaque page). Une page non paraphée par chacune des parties sur les deux exemplaires originaux du contrat est réputée non lue. Et donc, ce qui est prévu sur cette page est inexistant au niveau du droit. 
Devant les prud'hommes, c'est la base de la convention collective nationale qui sera retenue pour ces paragraphes du contrat.


----------



## Nounousand02 (Samedi à 17:23)

Moi je pense que si vous avez toutes les preuves ( sms photo etc... ) qui prouve bien que vous n'êtes pas en tort ...la pmi verra bien l entourloupe de ces PE malhonnête qui essaie de qualifier la fin de contrat en litige pour ne pas avoir à payer


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 19:57)

Absolument et surtout bien garder le message où ils vous supplient de poursuivre l'accueil si finalement ils en avaient besoin. S'ils pensaient véritablement que tu aurais pu être négligente en aucun cas ils ne voudraient à nouveau te confier leur bébé.
La PMI sait aussi pertinemment que plus de 80% des alertes des PE ont un but fallacieux: obtenir de ne pas payer un solde de tout compte par exemple.

Si alerte il y a la PMI sera obligée d'enquêter, ce qui, contrairement aux apparences premières est une excellente chose pour toi car alors il y aura bien un CR de la PMI qui notera précisément les résultats de l'enquête qui de toute évidence seront positifs pour toi. Cela te permettra justement de pouvoir être lavée de tout soupçon puisqu'enquête aura été menée.
Donc soit sereine.
Dans ce dossier le PE ne fait que s'enfoncer. 
Garde absolument tous les SMS et mails ils pourront t'aider tant vis à vis de la PMI que du tribunal si besoin.

Encore une fois l’établissement du contrat est sous la responsabilité des PE, pas de l'AM, donc même ne pas en avoir n'est pas une faute te concernant.
Tu as refusé l'accueil sans vaccination: tu as eut raison, c'est ton obligation de contrôler ça. Ce n'est donc pas une faute, bien au contraire.

Garde la tête haute, ça va aller.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 20:28)

Griselda si j ai bien compris l enfant a été acceuilli sans être vacciné


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 20:46)

Sauf que notre collègue a bien dit qu'elle avait refusé l'accueil lors de l'adaptation pour cette raison.
Si elle a finalement quand même débuté le contrat ensuite, s'il s'est passé moins de 3 mois elle n'est pas fautive, tout au plus pourra t on lui reprocher de n'avoir pas de preuve écrite qu'elle a demandé cette conformité (d'où l'importance si nécessaire de faire une mise en demeure par RAR). Pour autant si nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, les PE sont les premiers à devoir faire vacciner leur enfant et en apporter la preuve à leur salarié (qui reste subordonnée).
Donc oui être bien informée sur la procédure à suivre dans ce genre de cas mais je ne suis pas inquiète pour elle car les PE montrent beaucoup de filouterie.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 20:55)

Oui elle dit qu elle a refusé l adaptation cause non vacciné

Mais plus dans le message elle dit qu elle a pas acceuilli l enfant lorsque son fils avait le covid car enfant pas vacciné

Le PE montre beaucoup de filouterie tout à fait d accord avec toi griselda , par contre suis moins sereine au niveau de l acceuil sans vaccination,  quand j ai renouvelé en septembre la puer a été très clair a se sujet pas d acceuil tant que l enfant et pas vacciné


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 20:55)

si les vaccins ont été fait mais du coup cela retarde l'adaptation de qq jours qui n'a pas plu aux parents


----------



## Nanzing (Samedi à 20:57)

ensuite mon fils a eu le covid ,moi avec symptômes mais négatifs, attendent des résultats pcr
mais bb vacciné par la suite de l'accueil oui


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 21:37)

Ah ok merci pour la précision nanzing 

Vue que bébé vacciné tout le reste est surtout de la Pinaille de la part de ses PE


----------



## nanny mcfee (Dimanche à 09:35)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Oui elle dit qu elle a refusé l adaptation cause non vacciné
> 
> Mais plus dans le message elle dit qu elle a pas acceuilli l enfant lorsque son fils avait le covid car enfant pas vacciné
> 
> Le PE montre beaucoup de filouterie tout à fait d accord avec toi griselda , par contre suis moins sereine au niveau de l acceuil sans vaccination,  quand j ai renouvelé en septembre la puer a été très clair a se sujet pas d acceuil tant que l enfant et pas vacciné


le parent a 3 mois pour présenter l'attestation du vaccin donc on peut accueillir avant ces 3 mois, parcontre si le parent ne présente pas l'attestation de vaccin à jour au bout des trois mois, on est obligé de refusé l'accueil.

pour ce qui est de la faute grave @Nanzing ,j'ai eu le même cas dernièrement, le PE voulait me licencié pour faute grave, je lui ai dis que quand on licencie pour faute grave il faut un retrait d'enfant immédiat le jour même ou la faute a était constatée , de plus, quand une assmat est licenciée pour faute grave, la PMI doit être alertée pour constater la faute si il y a faute alors tout ces parents employeurs sont dans l'obligation de lui retirée les enfants en garde.

Du coup ils ont mis "retrait d'enfant" je conseille à toutes les assmats de se faire syndiqué et bien étudier leur CCN si non vous êtes comme des brebis égarées que le RPE et la PMI se feront une joie de faire de vous ce qu'ils veulent.


----------



## Nanzing (Dimanche à 12:51)

bonjour mesdames
je tenais encore à vous remercier pour vos échanges très constructifs et très enrichissants;
d'avoir pris le temps , un week end de surcroit d'épauler, d'aiguiller, d' informer une de vos collegues et surtoutsans jugements aucun.
merci encore je relis vos précieux conseil.
une autre petite question me  chagrine, le contrat est au nom de papa, mais la déclaration pajemploi qui a priori à été faite ce jour, fin de contrat au 31 dec....( je n'ai pas de lettre de rupture, et pas fais de préavis je rappelle); au nom de la maman.
est ce un détail ou est ce illégal?
merci a vous encore


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 13:32)

Bonjour Nanzing, 
Je préfère toujours signer le contrat avec les deux parents si autorité parentale conjointe  mais dans mes contrats associatifs il figure un article "information liées aux déclarations sociales" où sont indiquées les coordonnées du parent s'engageant à déclarer l'emploi de l'ass mat au centre Pajemploi dans les 8 jours suivant l'embauche. 
Il ne semble donc pas que cela soit illégal. Si il était systématiquement prévu que seul le parent signataire du contrat devait être le déclarant Pajemploi, cet article n'aurait pas lieu d'être du moins dans le cadre d'une autorité parentale conjointe.


----------



## Nanzing (Dimanche à 15:02)

merci


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 17:01)

Si un seul Parent figure sur le contrat alors c'est celui qui est allocataire CAF et a l'enfant concerné sur son dossier familliale CAF car il sera le seul à pouvoir bénéficier du système PAJE et surtout des aides.
C'est pour ça que pour faire simple j'y mentionne toujours les 2 Parents comme employeurs, ils s'arrangeront ensuite pour savoir lequel des 2 fait la déclaration PAJE. Pour faire bonne mesure lors de la lettre de rupture et du Certificat de Travail je conseille aux 2 Parents de signer ces documents. Mais comme le BS PAJEmploi ne pourra être qu'à un seul nom, celui qui déclare, techniquement c'est bien uniquement celui qui déclare qui est ton Employeur. 
Si on voulait être pénible alors on pourrait se demander si celui qui a déclaré ne devient pas aussi UN employeur sans contrat et doit payer le salaire alors que celui figurant sur le contrat, s'il est le seul, devrait se débrouiller à éditer un BS, payer les cotisations et le salaire aussi. Mais être payé 2 fois pour le même travail: l'accueil du même enfant??? 

Franchement, dans l'immédiat je laisserais ça de côté car de toute évidence si c'est le Père qui a fait la déclaration c'est bien qu'il est l'allocataire qui prends en charge l'enfant et donc la Mère ne pourra pas le faire sans une procédure longue, relou et compliqué pour modifier ça.
Perso le plus important sera que je sois bien payée ET déclarée puis que j'ai bien une lettre de rupture (en attendant c'est juste une absence pour convenance perso, mais peut être le font ils volontairement au cas ou la remplaçante ne fait pas l'affaire alors ils pourront te porter encore leur enfant???), puis mon Attestation Employeur POLEmploi. Le reste c'est un détail à mon sens et je ne suis pas certaine qu'au tribunal ça fasse une différence.


----------



## Nanzing (Dimanche à 17:48)

bonsoir griselda
merci beaucoup
j'ai reçu un sms ce soir de la maman:
"bonjour,
j'ai vos papiers, la fin de contrat est établi; dites moi vos disponibilités pour que puisse récupérer l'intégralité du contrat et vos papiers;"

sauf que sur pajemploi je vois quelle a fait une fin de contrat au 31 dec.... nous sommes me 9 demain , toujours pas de lettre donc et pas de préavis; dois je recevoir la maman lundi? signer la lettre de rupture et refusé le solde de tout compte?


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 18:07)

Une fin de contrat doit se faire par lr ar ou courrier remis en main propre. Le salarié peut refuser la remise en main propre contre décharge.  C'est la date de réception du courrier lr ar  ou de remise en main propre du courrier qui fait démarrer le préavis de fin de contrat. Ce préavis peut être travaillé ou non. La durée du préavis de fin de contrat dépend de la durée du contrat d'accueil : 8 jours pour un contrat de moins de 3 mois ... Tout est très bien détaillé sur le site de Paje. Temps que le courrier stipulant le licenciement n'est pas reçu, le contrat continue. Si votre employeur ne vous a pas envoyé ou remis ce courrier qui lance le préavis de fin de contrat, vous n'êtes pas licenciée. La fin du contrat d'accueil ne peut donc pas être le 31/12.
Il faut conseiller à votre employeur de se connecter sur le site Pajemploi où il trouvera tous les renseignements utiles ou de lire la convention collective. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 18:09)

Nanzing si on s en tiens a la loi la fin du contrat ne peu pas être acté au 31 décembre 

Vous avez pas eu votre lettre de licenciement soit remise en moins propre contre signé par les 2 parties soit en AR , Sachant que vous êtes pas obligé d accepter la remise en mains propre et qu il est illégal d antidaté une lettre de licenciement 

A ce jour le contrat court toujours jusqu'à la fin de votre préavis 

Récupérer vos papiers qu elle papiers elle veux ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 18:11)

Vous faites comme vous voulez , mais moi je répondrais à cette maman ce qu on viens de vous dire 

Je serais curieuse de savoir quelle motif de fin de contrat elle mis sur le document


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 18:15)

Surtout ne lui remettez pas votre original du contrat de travail.
Elle doit déjà avoir son exemplaire puisque à la signature chacun repart avec son exemplaire original rempli à l'identique. 
Lui remettre une copie à la rigueur mais surtout pas votre exemplaire original du contrat !!!!


----------



## Nanzing (Dimanche à 19:40)

je lui ai malheureusement donné le contrat comme une idiote que je suis;
mais j'ai les captures d'écran;


----------



## Nanzing (Dimanche à 19:41)

Sandrine 2572 elle veut récupérer la dernière feuille du contrat que je luirai fourni en entier.


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 19:41)

Catie t'a parfaitement répondu.

Le PE prétend que c'est une fin de contrat au 31.12 et le déclare sur PAJE, c'est faux puisqu'aucune lettre n'a été remise. C'est donc une fausse déclaration.
Je ne lui donnerais absolument rien du tout. Reponds lui que tu lui as déjà fournis le contrat integrale. Ne lui dis pas que tu as une capture d'écran. laisse la penser que tu n'as rien. Réponds lui que de toutes façon elle est seule responsable d'avoir son contrat et non toi donc...

Elle veut venir?
Qu'elle vienne si elle veut, au mieux pourrais-je accepter de réceptionner ma lettre de rupture en remise en main propre contre décharge (pour arrêter ce sketche?). Je la laisserais venir car alors je prendrais les documents qu'elle veut me donner puis je lui dirais qu'en attendant qu'elle les refasse je les garde (cela prouverait qu'elle a tenté de m’arnaquer).

Ce n'est qu'à partir de la date de 1ere présentation par le facteur du RAR ou ma signature datée (si j'accepte) que le préavis pourra commencer, travailler ou non.
Je lui répondrais donc que sans lettre de rupture de sa part il est impossible d'avoir mis fin à mon contrat contrairement à ce qu'elle déclare sur PAJE, cette lettre est indispensable car POLEmploi le demandera pour vérifier la date de préavis, effectué ou non, payé ou non (s'il était non effectué à la demande du salarié alors cela entraîne des jours de carence des ARE d'autant de jours que du préavis non payé car ce n'est pas à POLEmploi de payer à la place du PE ou de payer pour un salarié qui ne veut pas le faire, voilà pourquoi ils demandent à voir cette lettre).

Je lui rappellerais dans l'ordre ce qu'elle doit faire:
1) une lettre de rupture en RAR ou remis en main propre
2) un solde de tout compte qui calcul le salaire jusqu'au dernier jour du préavis (calculé depuis la date de la lettre de rupture, pas avant) + le solde de CP
3) la déclaration de fin de contrat avec tous les éléments ci-dessus (elle appellera PAJE pour dire qu'elle s'est trompée et doit modifier tout ça)
4) le Certificat de Travail allant jusqu'à la date du dernier jour du contrat.
5) L'attestation Employeur POLEmploi comportant bien que c'est un retrait d'enfant + les salaires bruts versés jusqu'au dernier jour du préavis + le solde des CP
6) Si ça lui chante elle peut toujours me présenter un document nommé "solde de tout compte" mais rien ne peut m'obliger à le signer si je ne suis pas d'accord avec les calculs, je peux aussi le signer en précisant que j'emet une réserve sur le montant calculé qui me semble faux, et même si je le signe j'ai alors 6 mois (au lieu de 3 ans) pour porter plainte au tribunal et exiger mes sommes dues. Ce n'est pas un problème car je sais alors que dès le lendemain je l'assignerais au tribunal si elle ne m'a pas payé et déclaré tout ce qu'elle me doit.

J'ai le sentiment que tu n'es pas sortie des ronces!
Elle veut t'avoir à l'usure, joue au même jeu mais prends tout ce qu'elle te donne en attendant car ce qui est pris n'est plus à prendre.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 19:53)

En ayant fait la déclaration aujourd'hui normalement elle a encore la main dessus quelques jours pour effectuer les modifications notamment la non rupture de contrat


----------



## Griselda (Dimanche à 20:03)

Tout à fait Sandrine et même si ce n'était pas le cas en ligne alors elle les appelle et mange sa bêtise. Tout le monde peut se tromper même si dans le cas présent j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est pas une erreur de meconnaissance mais bien une tentative de pression pour que ça s'arrêtte là et justifier induement qu'elle ne pourrait pas faire les choses dans les règles.
Je l'aborderais calmement et gentiement en lui répondant qu'elle ne s'inquiète pas, PAJEmploi a l'habitude des PE qui "se trompent" une solution est toujours possible pour respecter la loi ;-)


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Dimanche à 21:01)

Je suis totalement d accord avec toi griselda 😉


----------



## Nanzing (Lundi à 09:32)

merci a toutes je suis tellement fatiguée et stressée de cette situation...


----------



## Nanzing (Lundi à 15:43)

alors , je lui ai répondu par sms que je n'avais plus aucun document en ma possession et que par ailleurs, j'attends qu'elle me redonne l'original du contrat , de plus je lui ai rappelle que tant que je n'ai pas mes papiers de fin contrat , le contrat court toujours donc qu'il ètait plus judicieux qu'elle me le donne vite..
aujourd'hui elle ne peut pas venir, il faut toujours que ce soit à sa convenance;
comme vendredi soir ou après ma journée  de travail j'ai attendu papa ils d'une heure en retard, qui s'est pointé sans excuse...


----------



## Nanzing (Lundi à 15:44)

qui est venu 1 heure en retard pardon sans s'excuser


----------



## Nanzing (Lundi à 15:50)

vous m'êtes vraiment d'un immense secours car même après 10 ans de métier je me rend compte que je patauge complètement dans les contrats , il va falloir y remédier. je n'ai jamais été confronté a des parents si retords;


----------



## Nanzing (Lundi à 17:22)

voila son sms
" et bien vous avez perdu les seuls documents qui nous liait...
nous vous avons transmis votre lettre de licenciement et vs ne l'avez pas accepté, nous sommes toujours en perdit d'essais donc aucun motif pour ce licenciement n'est demandé. l'entretien de licenciement à bien été fait vendredi!
nous transmettons le reste de vos papiers dans les plus brefs délais..."

je ne sais plus quoi faire je n'ai pas eu d'entretien d'ailleurs pourquoi puisqu'il n'y a aucun motif a mettre selon elle!
pouvez vous encore m'aider svp?


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 17:32)

OK!

Je ferais à présent une lettre RAR pour permettre de bien tout remettre à plat.
Je l'informerai que j'ai bien constaté l'absence de son enfant chez moi depuis telle date.
Constaté aussi qu'elle avait déclaré sur PAJEmploi ma fin de contrat or n'ayant reçu aucun courrier de sa part m'informant de la rupture de notre contrat je lui rapelle que celui court toujours tant qu'elle n'a pas officiellement rompu par écrit.
Je l'encourage donc si telle est son souhait de me faire parvenir au plus tôt sa lettre de rupture par retrait d'enfant.
Dans l'attente blablabla...

Il n'y a pas besoin de faire un entretient pour rompre notre contrat par simple retrait d'enfant puisqu'il n'y a pas de motif à invoquer, seulement une lettre (à elle de prouver qu'elle te l'a envoyé-donné) si c'est durant la periode d'essai, une lettre RAR si ce n'est pas durant la periode d'essai et il y a alors un préavis qui commence à la date de première présentation du courrier, prouvée par le cachet du facteur. Ce n'est qu'après qu'elle pourra faire un solde de tout compte.

Contacte ton assurance habitation qui a un service juridique, ou bien un Conseillé des Salariés ou bien un ********************************************************, ils t'aideront.


----------



## kikine (Lundi à 17:35)

Griselda a dit: 


> OK!
> 
> Je ferais à présent une lettre RAR pour permettre de bien tout remettre à plat.
> Je l'informerai que j'ai bien constaté l'absence de son enfant chez moi depuis telle date.
> ...


je rajoute dans le courrier que si pas de nouvelle dans les 8 jours ni le retour de mon contrat = prud'homme


----------



## Nanzing (Lundi à 17:38)

d'accord merci vous je vais donc envoyer cette lettre très rapidement
merci encore a vous


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 17:58)

Vous pouvez faire la lettre en AR  depuis le site de la poste , pas besoin de vous déplacer 😉

Si vous sentez que vous patauger en ce qui concerne les contrats vous pouvez faire une formation depuis chez vous sur se sujet , il vous suffit d aller jeter un œil sur Iperia


----------



## Nanzing (Lundi à 19:14)

merci encore beaucoup a toute
c'est effectivement ce que je vais faire mais aussi sur la cnn et législation du droit du travail
je vous suis vraiment reconnaissante à toutes celles qui m'ont aidé; du fond du coeur, on dit souvent que dans ce métier règne la jalousie et les coups bas entre assmats en tout cas pas sur ce site;
on voit que vous connaissez les sujets et merci pour votre temps et vos bons conseils


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 19:39)

De rien si on a pu vous aider c est avec plaisirs 😉


----------



## Nanzing (Mardi à 15:40)

bonjour mesdames
alors suite de l'histoire, elle est venue hier a 21H!!!!!! sans que je ne sois au courant
remis tout les papiers date au jour d'hier. licenciement fin de période d'essais a l'initiative de l' employeur
ce fut assez houleux je le reconnais.
son mari apparemment à menti sur l'appel PMI , ils ont appelles pour le contrat....et non pour cette histoire de selles!
pas de contrat redonne, en revanche elle m' a encore réclamé le reste du contrat; fournis par deux fois
je lui ai dit que je me laissais le droit d'aller aux prudhommes au vu de son comportement,
voilà, voilà; j'ai au moins mes papiers;


----------



## Marine35 (Mardi à 16:17)

Bonjour, je n'en reviens pas d'une telle mauvaise fois et de ce sans-gêne à débarquer chez vous à 21H ! Pourquoi tiennent-ils à récupérer votre exemplaire entier du contrat ? un contrat se fait en 2 exemplaires, chaque partie en conserve un exemplaire. Il peut arriver qu'on le perde et il suffit d'en demander une copie à l'autre partie. C'est bizarre qu'ils cherchent à vous dépossédez de votre contrat, dans quel but ?! Je plains la nouvelle assistante maternelle


----------



## fanny35 (Mardi à 16:20)

Je pense qu'ils veulent récupérer le contrat pour qu'elle n'ait plus de preuves....


----------



## Marine35 (Mardi à 17:42)

@fanny35 ils sont tordus. Des preuves il en existe d’autres comme la déclaration à pajemploi, le papier à remplir pour signaler une arrivée à la PMI, le bulletin de salaire, les échanges par sms, les autres p-e, le conjoint de l’ass mat…bref dans quel but, pour cacher quoi ?! Ça n’a pas de sens


----------



## fanny35 (Mardi à 17:50)

Je pense qu'ils sont tordus et bêtes, et qu'ils pensent que le contrat disparu, elle n'aura pas de recours. Mais je suis d'accord @Marine35 , l'Am a d'autres preuves...
Et peut être que je suis parano, mais pourquoi lui prennent ils le contrat ? 🤔


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 18:38)

Je pense aussi qu'ils ne sont pas très fins, qu'ils s'imaginent qu'en l'absence de contrat l'AM ne pourrait plus rien contre eux sauf qu'on a déjà expliqué ici qu'au contraire ils se trompent grandement. Ce n'est pas grave.
Aujourd'hui les choses semblent avoir avancé dans le bon sens: lettre de rupture simple en bonne et due forme.
S'il y a aussi le solde de tout compte payé et déclaré comme il se doit et Attestation Employeur remis aussi alors c'est nickel. Sinon c'est RDV au prochain round.


----------



## Nanzing (Mardi à 20:59)

ah non je n'ai pas le solde de tout compte en revanche
juste le règlement du mois de décembre c'est tout;


----------



## Nanzing (Mardi à 21:00)

merci encore à vous toutes ,ça fait au coeur de se sentir aidè...


----------



## Griselda (Mercredi à 09:46)

Le solde de tout compte, c'est à dire ce qui va permettre de dire que tout a été payé devrait contenir:

- le salaire jusqu'au dernier jour du, c'est à dire au moins du 1er au 10 janvier puisque le courrier de rupture n'a été présenté la première fois officiellement que le 10. Certains disent qu'il y a aussi un délai de prévenance mais là je ne suis pas formelle.
- la régule si c'est nécessaire (possible surtout si c'était un contrat en AI)
- l'Indemnité Compensatrice de Congés Payés restant due depuis le début du contrat jusqu'au dernier jour du contrat, regule comprise

Sauf si tu as une clause supérieure à la CCN, il n'y a pas d'indemnité de rupture.

Tous ces montants devront être déclarés via PAJEmploi mais ils ne pourront pas le faire avant le 25 janvier, date d'ouverture.
Puis une Attestation Employeur POLEmploi et un Certificat de Travail.

Normalement tout ça devrait être remis au salarié au dernier jour effectif de son contrat mais avec PAJEmploi qui nous casse les pieds j'attendrais surement le 25.01 pour lui renvoyer un gentil message de rappel "qu'elle peut dès aujourd'hui faire la dernière déclaration, mon dernier virement et me remettre mes documents (par courrier ça marche aussi)". Autant tenter la manière calme d'abord.
Notons que la loi c'est bien au dernier jour effectif, pas à la fin du mois entamé mais le tribunal ne bougerait pas avant donc inutile de s'enerver.

Si à la date habituelle du paiement de mon salaire rien n'est arrivé alors seulement je ferais un courrier RAR de mise en demeure de régulariser la situation sous 48h sous peine d'un référé au tribunal (procédure gratuite et très rapide) et en mentionnant qu'il fait suite au premier mail datant du 25 janvier resté sans réponse. C'est important car si procédure au tribunal ce dernier verra que tu as d'abord essayé gentiment et en laissant du temps. 
En outre l'absence d'attestation Employeur est le délit le plus grave car il te prive de tes droits au chômage. 
Mais en général un courrier RAR mentionnant les articles de lois montre sa détermination, suffit à faire rentrer dans le rang le PE resquilleur.

Evidemment tu peux aussi décider de laisser courir car pour 10 jrs de paie où l'enfant n'est de toute façon pas venu et pour un contrat que tu voulais voir partir... c'est à toi de voir.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mercredi à 12:53)

Bonjour Le contrat de travail peut faire mention de divers renseignements qui ne figurent pas ailleurs. Des clauses supérieures,  les coordonnées d'autres personnes etc...
Des annexes, etc...


----------



## Griselda (Mercredi à 13:13)

Oui tout à fait Metal, ce qui en soit n'est pas un problème si en effet l'AM avait négocié des clauses supérieures car elle a bien, contrairement à ce que pense le PE, la copie du contrat par scanne. Donc si elle a besoin de les faire valoir au tribunal elle pourra le faire.
Si aucune clause supérieure, c'est la CCN qui s'applique en tout point et comme le PE a bien fait une déclaration de salaire et même une lettre de rupture cela suffit largement à démontrer la relation de travail. 
En outre si aucune clause plus inintéressante que la CCN, en l'absence du contrat écrit le PE, s'il veut prétendre qu'il ne l'a pas non plus ne pourra pas affirmer que l'AM était en période d'essai car pour être applicable elle doit être mentionnée au contrat. 
Si pas de contrat, pas de période d'essai. 
Pas de période d'essai donc préavis à payer en plus.
Perso, si ce PE m'oblige à aller au tribunal, à jouer au plus malin il n'y gagnerait pas car alors je demanderais le max.
Je n'ai jamais eut besoin d'aller au tribunal car mes PE sont honnêtes en général.


----------



## Nanzing (Hier à 18:39)

bonjour A toutes
oui Griselda, je pense vraiment maintenant sue j'ai eu mes papiers , peut être ne pas poursuivre ce PE au tribunal;
effectivement je n'ai pas eu l'enfant ces 10 jours et je voulais arrêter ce contrat; me mettre dans des procédures de tribunal d,e conflits de stress, je ne suis pas sur que ce serait bénéfique pour si peu.
je veux garder mon esprit libre et srein quand j'acceuille les petits et pas l'esprit pollué de ces tracas;
je me laisse du temps pour réfléchir mais je pense cela plus sage.
en tout cas je réitère encore mes remerciements à toutes celles qui m'ont grandement aidé et à toutes celles qui m'ont gentiment réagi avec leurs smileys;
merci encore


----------

